# Nissan Leaf Celebrates Its First Birthday, Encourages Sockets To Sing [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

While Chevy's Volt is having to battle some major negative press, Nissan's Leaf is celebrating its first birthday with over 19,000 owners who have given the world over 32-million gas-free miles.

To celebrate its first birthday, Nissan employed the assistance of electrical sockets to sing the Leaf its birthday song. Dubbed "Singing Sockets", the video/commercial wishes the first and only mass-produced electric car a very happy birthday.

Nissan will also be taking to Facebook and Twitter (follow #LEAFBday) to celebrate with their owners, looking for videos, photos and memories from the Leaf's first year of existence.

Check out Nissan's Singing Sockets video after the break.

More: *Nissan Leaf Celebrates Its First Birthday, Encourages Sockets To Sing [Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------

